# Can pregnancy tests be wrong during breastfeeding?



## amydearmas

I am 8 days late. My baby will be 7 months next week. I have had two periods since her birth. I am usually regular once things start again (I have 5 children). I took a pregnancy test at 2 days late and it was negative. The same thing happened with my 4th child. Negative pregnancy test until 2 weeks late while tandem nursing my 2nd and 3rd. Does breastfeeding interfere some how with test results? I feel like I am pregnant- morning starvation and weakness- and a bit short tempered. Could this just be hormones?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Breastfeeding shouldn't mess with hcg levels, the pregnancy test should be as accurate as ever. Breastfeeding could well mess with your cycles and mood though, even if it usually doesn't.


----------



## Lisoula

JamieCatheryn said:


> Breastfeeding shouldn't mess with hcg levels, the pregnancy test should be as accurate as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly - there isn't any HcG involved in breastfeeding....so it should not affect a HPT.
Click to expand...


----------



## kalamos23

The only thing I can think of why breastfeeding (especially tandeming) might affect a HPT is if your intake of fluid is quite a bit and your pee is quite diluted.


----------



## SwanMom

Just wanted to point out that pregnancy tests don't always work (my sister could never seem to get a positive reading when she took them). So it may just be other weirdness, not related to breastfeeding.


----------



## cdmommie

Same thing happened to me this time. I am still nursing DD and my pregnancy test didn't show positive until almost 2 weeks late. Now I am 8 months and DEFINITELY pregnant LOL. I think maybe breastfeeding just delays ovulation for some.


----------



## chase_mommy

I was thinking about posting the same question! My DD is a few weeks short of turning a year







: and I am 9 days late. I took a test 2 days ago and sorta-kinda had a line but I'm pretty sure it was negative. I took one toady and it was negative and still no period. I have had a fairly regular period for the past 6 months (early or late by 1-2 days) and I am due to ovulate again in 4 days but had no period from this month. Two days ago I was cramping and was sure I was going to start, I even got up in the middle of the night to check but nothing. So, I guess I am just skipping a period this month?


----------



## kalamos23

Oh - I thought you knew when you ovulated - breastfeeding DEFINITELY delays ovulation in many women. I track my ovulation (with opks and cervical mucous) and it has definitely been delayed since DD was born - if you are only going by the number of days in your cycle then you can look "late" and actually not even have ovulated yet. For instance, I'm "late" right now, but I know I just ovulated so I should get AF in 10-14 days (luteal phases are also sometimes shorter before they regulate while you breastfeed).


----------



## amydearmas

My period came- very heavy! I bought a thermometer to take the guess work out next time (if I'm late again, I'll have a clue if I ovulated, etc.) I did learn that the pituitary gland in menopause can cause home pregnancy tests to be wrong. I'm not there yet, but I'm 41.

Thanks for all the comments.

Amy


----------



## chase_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydearmas* 
My period came- very heavy! I bought a thermometer to take the guess work out next time (if I'm late again, I'll have a clue if I ovulated, etc.) I did learn that the pituitary gland in menopause can cause home pregnancy tests to be wrong. I'm not there yet, but I'm 41.

Thanks for all the comments.

Amy

Good for you, I know how aggravating it can be waiting. I'm still waiting though, I'm now 14 days late.







: I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant though. I'm about to wear some white pants into public... maybe that will bring on AF.


----------

